# Deadlift - muscles worked on



## Josh (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi all,  I am including deadlifts into my routine after not doing them for quite some time.  I understand that this basic / compound exercise primarily targets lower back (or back in general?), but also affect several other muscles at once, including legs, glutes, and traps, CMIIW.  However when I now do it, I feel soreness primarily on my legs, glutes and the back side of my traps, but nothing at all on my lower and upper back.  My questions:  (1)  Is it possible that I am doing this exercise incorrectly?  (2)  Is there any way to manipulate the forms of deadlifts (maybe the grips or the distance of the grips, or the angle of the upper body at the bottom of the movement, or whatever) so that we can affect one muscle more than the others (like in bench press we can change the distance of the grips to more affect chest or triceps)?  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## tjwes (Jun 17, 2003)

When you are standing erect with the weight arch back a little to contract your erectors.Not too far as it could be dangerous with a heavy weight.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 17, 2003)

Try this site for proper form and muscles used.

http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BBDeadlift.html


----------

